# Pretending to be fat



## Walking_Fatty (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been coming here for a while, and i finally decided to post. I was wondering if anyone else does what i do, which is: buy large clothes and stuff it with bed sheets and such to look fat. I even got those punch balloons (the ones that you get at the store that can be blown up to a 5 ft diameter) and filled it with water to look like real breasts (which my weight after that was 270 after that opposed to the 150 i weigh). I found size 26W (thats the biggest jeans i could find) and a shirt that is 4XXL. my measurements were 86-60-75, apparently my breasts were a 56MM, so maybe a bit disproportional. Has anyone else done this, or do you know where i can find larger jeans for cheap, also the biggest bra sizes (larger than HH (L)).


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 13, 2007)

What you do is something I've heard referred to as "shirt stuffing" and "padding". As for larger pant sizes, you might find some if you google "make your own jeans"


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2007)

Farm 'n' Fleet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2007)

First post.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 13, 2007)

My 73 inch hips won't fit in a size 26 jeans (need about 10 more inches on their best day), so first I'd like to know where you got them. 

My waist is 56 or so inches - see above.

Second, I know many women with 80+ inch breasts and they don't come close to fitting in a 4xl shirt. 

I just saying, mayhaps your measurements deserve a bit more attention?


----------



## Walking_Fatty (Mar 13, 2007)

I got the pants at factory 2-U, but i think i really stretched them because i was able to put the stuff in after i had them on, and i was able to make the balloons stretch out the shirt by filling them up with them inside the shirt, especially since they were really heavy the shirt really strained. I had on a button up shirt to keep them contained, until the button broke, then it was hard to stand.


----------



## XGuy (Mar 13, 2007)

I was about to ask why you can't find bigger than 26... Ann made it obvious though- apparently women don't like to buy their jeans in inches  

I guess I wouldn't mind my jeans saying 20sumin instead of 58


----------



## rainyday (Mar 13, 2007)

Walking_Fatty said:


> my measurements were 86-60-75, apparently my breasts were a 56MM, so maybe a bit disproportional.





Walking_Fatty said:


> I had on a button up shirt to keep them contained, until the button broke, then it was hard to stand.



My bust is 67" and I couldn't fit in a 4X button up shirt.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2007)

rainyday said:


> My bust is 67" and I couldn't fit in a 4X button up shirt.



Maybe if we duct-taped your boobies down. 

Hold STILL!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 13, 2007)

rainyday said:


> My bust is 67" and I couldn't fit in a 4X button up shirt.



THANK you!


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 13, 2007)

XGuy said:


> I was about to ask why you can't find bigger than 26... Ann made it obvious though- apparently women don't like to buy their jeans in inches
> 
> I guess I wouldn't mind my jeans saying 20sumin instead of 58



How would you feel about the "sumin" part changing every few months, though? From what I understand women's sizes are not only baseless, but mercurial as well.


----------



## XGuy (Mar 13, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> How would you feel about the "sumin" part changing every few months, though? From what I understand women's sizes are not only baseless, but mercurial as well.



I buy pants *maybe* once a year


----------



## dan (Mar 14, 2007)

Is there a name for this disorder? What does one get by stuffing there cloths to look fat..Does society treat you different,bad or good? Is this for real? Please tell us more about your adventures.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2007)

dan said:


> Is there a name for this disorder? What does one get by stuffing there cloths to look fat..Does society treat you different,bad or good? Is this for real? Please tell us more about your adventures.



I know people who've stuffed and enjoy the idea of stuffing. It's an erotic feeling to be "larger", and that feeling is not something I'd describe as a disorder.

Personally, I'm all my pants have room for, so I'm good without the pillows and all.


----------



## dan (Mar 14, 2007)

I figure there is a name for everything today,so maybe this too. I am open minded about this and it caught my attention because it is very different. Does WFatty want ot be fat,or enjoy the reactions? BTW Am your the real ssbbw deal, looking very fine, "No Pillows needed"


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 14, 2007)

Walking_Fatty said:


> I've been coming here for a while, and i finally decided to post. I was wondering if anyone else does what i do, which is: buy large clothes and stuff it with bed sheets and such to look fat. I even got those punch balloons (the ones that you get at the store that can be blown up to a 5 ft diameter) and filled it with water to look like real breasts (which my weight after that was 270 after that opposed to the 150 i weigh). I found size 26W (thats the biggest jeans i could find) and a shirt that is 4XXL. my measurements were 86-60-75, apparently my breasts were a 56MM, so maybe a bit disproportional. Has anyone else done this, or do you know where i can find larger jeans for cheap, also the biggest bra sizes (larger than HH (L)).



Thrift store. It's your best bet.


----------



## Walking_Fatty (Mar 14, 2007)

rainyday said:


> My bust is 67" and I couldn't fit in a 4X button up shirt.



Well i didn't measure it when it was in the button up shirt, but the 4X t-shirt sure did stretch out, it was hard keeping it all together after the balloons snapped the buttons, but you'd be surprised how big the balloons could get when filling them with water and having them supported by the shirts, they are very pushed in, but it gives the allusion of real pushed in breasts, especially with clothes covering all the fake fat, it looks really real (besides the face and arms of course)

like i said in my earlier post, im 150. but i am 5'5, i want to gain more, i always have.


----------



## XGuy (Mar 14, 2007)

Walking_Fatty said:


> Well i didn't measure it when it was in the button up shirt, but the 4X t-shirt sure did stretch out, it was hard keeping it all together after the balloons snapped the buttons, but you'd be surprised how big the balloons could get when filling them with water and having them supported by the shirts, they are very pushed in, but it gives the allusion of real pushed in breasts, especially with clothes covering all the fake fat, it looks really real (besides the face and arms of course)
> 
> like i said in my earlier post, im 150. but i am 5'5, i want to gain more, i always have.



I have a hard time picturing balloons popping buttons on a shirt, though it could be 'un 'a them there Chineeze sharts meh guess


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 14, 2007)

Theres something fishy about this post......what do you say guys? Lets split up and look for clues and then we will meet up and the mystery machine and share some scooby snacks!!!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 14, 2007)

rainyday said:


> My bust is 67" and I couldn't fit in a 4X button up shirt.



Tease!! :smitten:


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't know about this one...


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 14, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I don't know about this one...



Is your Krissy sense tingling??????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *Theres something fishy about this post*......what do you say guys? Lets split up and look for clues and then we will meet up and the mystery machine and share some scooby snacks!!!




Shhhhhhhhhhh....it's fun to see him trying so hard


----------



## Jes (Mar 14, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> Is your Krissy sense tingling??????



I am oddly aroused.


----------



## Cinda (Mar 14, 2007)

Jes you always were......


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 14, 2007)

Hahahahaha...this post is hilarious because of the commentary more than the subject matter.


----------



## Brit (Mar 14, 2007)

I read a UK report where the Reporter rented a Fatsuit to make herself look around 400-500 pounds and went about a daily life; she was frequently attacked, most often by White Van drivers who made ppig, and even worse, cow noises at her, and when she entered a supermarket had eyes following her every move. Judgemental eyes.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> I am oddly aroused.



So am I, but it's,you know....Wednesday.


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 14, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> So am I, but it's,you know....Wednesday.



LOL...I didn't know Wednsday had that type of effect on people.... 


Bill


----------



## Mikey (Mar 14, 2007)

Brit said:


> I read a UK report where the Reporter rented a Fatsuit to make herself look around 400-500 pounds and went about a daily life; she was frequently attacked, most often by White Van drivers who made ppig, and even worse, cow noises at her, and when she entered a supermarket had eyes following her every move. Judgemental eyes.



Does this really surprise anyone? I have seen ex girlfriends and friends hassled for years. Its extremely disturbing and unfortunately socially acceptable. 
It really surprises and upsets me that not more has been said about the Eddie Murphy movie Norbit which ridicules fat African American women. Even NAAFA has been silent about that one.


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> I am oddly aroused.



Oddly enough...I'm aroused because you're aroused :huh:


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 14, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> LOL...I didn't know Wednsday had that type of effect on people....
> 
> 
> Bill



Just as much as the other 6 days of the week.


----------



## Emma (Mar 14, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Theres something fishy about this post......what do you say guys? Lets split up and look for clues and then we will meet up and the mystery machine and share some scooby snacks!!!




Ohhhhhhh I've got a raging clue pointing thith way!


----------



## sockratezz (Mar 14, 2007)

There are those who do like to pretend to be fat. Some would love to gain in real life but can not for many reasons(social or physical). It may sound strange to some but there are those out there who like to pad. I've chatted with quite a few. There are many padders, both male and female, in the closet so to speak. Just as there are many FA's in the closet. Personally, I love seeing actresses put on fatsuits and make-up for a role, but i'm in the minority here. I think women who pad are giving of a preveiw of what they might look like if they gained. To me padding is no different then those who get online and role play. It's a different type of role play. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 15, 2007)

The role playing itself doesnt sound odd to me, lol. I'm very open minded fetish wise....but his numbers are so far off that one has to wonder...or at least it makes me wonder. Dudes first post is just one of fantasy and has errs ta boot. still smells fishy to meeeeeeee.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 15, 2007)

It's also always a little odd when someone makes an initial post and then doesn't reply again.

PS: WHERE ARE MY SCOOBY SNACKS?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> It's also always a little odd when someone makes an initial post and then doesn't reply again.



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say it reeks of a man looking for wank fodder. 

That reminds me, we really need a barf smilie.


----------



## Walking_Fatty (Mar 15, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> It's also always a little odd when someone makes an initial post and then doesn't reply again.
> 
> PS: WHERE ARE MY SCOOBY SNACKS?



Well this was my first post and my last post, I thought you guys would be accepting, however you just got consumed by your own skepticism and felt like being clever was more important than being nice and decent. Thanks a lot, you really made me feel _great_, so great, i wont be returning to this site again.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh lighten up - you've received some good ribbing, but no where near the skewering this last drama-ridden post indicates (and now deserves). The folks above were absolutely decent, interacted with you and tried to help you. Some questioned your sincerity, and your response to that was to whine and cry how you're being mistreated, then take your balloon boobs and run home. 

Way to confirm their suspicions, WannaBe. 

This was no where near the grief we give some people - and those are the ones we know and _like_. 

Next time, sew yourself some thicker skin and inflate yourself some balls.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2007)

^^^am I the only one that felt compelled to rep her for "balloon boobs"?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^am I the only one that felt compelled to rep her for "balloon boobs"?



no....I was right there with you, lol.

Thats why I love her...she just tells it like it is...and add some comedy in with it.

And to the OP who is probably lurking again and reading this......as a first post...why didnt you introduce yourself or something? geesh

Hell yeah I questioned your ability to read a tape measure. Those of us with real padding know how many inches fits into which size shirts. Don't get all butt hurt because we called you out on it.

I'm sure you like to pad...great. I couldn't give a flying flip. I don't think you are weird, I don't think it's special...it's what you like to do, but for this being your first post....and being completely wrong in some spots..we (being females with real measurements that we live with everyday and can't fit into a 4x!) had and still have the right to call you out on it.

Go cry if you want to, but you are missing out on a great community. However, a requirement of this community is that you be a real person....a profile is a good start....an intro is great a well...but a post such as this? pfttt. No sympathy here...sorry buddy.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 15, 2007)

Walking_Fatty said:


> Well this was my first post and my last post, I thought you guys would be accepting, however you just got consumed by your own skepticism and felt like being clever was more important than being nice and decent. Thanks a lot, you really made me feel _great_, so great, i wont be returning to this site again.





BigBellySSBBW said:


> ...And to the OP who is probably lurking again and reading this......



Walking_Fatty....BigBellySSBBW has a point. I saw you online a full hour after your last post. So, assuming you'll come visit again, consider.....

Dimensions is a warm little corner of the web that seems to get its share of trolls, etc. If you have issues with your own padding/stuffing gig, don't put it on folk here. Some folk will get it, some folk won't, some won't care, and some would be willing to learn something from folk like you who do. Be yourself. You started on the right foot. You just got a little interrogated by folk who can't take off, untuck, or deflate what you can. If you read over the posts again, I think you'll see what you call a lack of acceptance started with just a little suspicion.

SamNY is right, too. Most folk get some ribbing around here. Perhaps the sleeve-worn cynicism is a way to cope with the veil of anonymity hanging over the whole online-thing. Maybe, its just the way some folk are. Either way, don't take any one or two posts too seriously.....and don't judge Dim after 5 posts yourself, no matter how long you lurked.

If being big's your fantasy and you go there with the whole padding/stuffing thing, you're prolly in a decent place to talk about it.

Hang in there.....


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 15, 2007)

Walking_Fatty said:


> Well this was my first post and my last post, I thought you guys would be accepting, however you just got consumed by your own skepticism and felt like being clever was more important than being nice and decent. Thanks a lot, you really made me feel _great_, so great, i wont be returning to this site again.



Hey, I came right out and said padding was an interest I knew in many and that it wasn't close to a "disorder" as it was referred. I don't think you can label that and some other comments here as having a lack of acceptance. 

Your numbers are OFF, so you either a) didn't do it and aren't even into it and you're just pulling everyone's leg, or b) are really into it, but guessed at the numbers in order to make a post to incite discussion, without really doing the legwork. 

I'm more inclined to believe B, and all you had to say was "yeah, maybe my numbers are off a bit, but is there anyone else with a padding interest? What are some things you've done or used?"

That's it... be receptive to other views and people, just as most were here to you. The part that was fishy was your numbers, as I said from early on... they don't jive. You can't fit 10 gallons of water in a 5 gallon jug no matter how slow you fill it. 

Capiche?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 15, 2007)

Walking_Fatty, thought you might be interested in seeing

this post

this post (you might not be into the farting, but if you read further in the thread, that get some clarification  )

Just being nice


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 15, 2007)

Just seems appropriate at this point. 

(I know I'm wrong about that - but I'm often wrong... it's so familiar now that it makes it all seem right, see?)


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> Oddly enough...I'm aroused because you're aroused :huh:



Join the club, baby!!


----------



## Cozworth806 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> Join the club, baby!!



That could turn into a vicious (or actually quite nice) circle


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 16, 2007)

has the ship sailed on all this arousal?


----------



## sockratezz (Mar 21, 2007)

I learned a long time ago that what I might be into is not what other people are into. My love of padding and fatsuits is something I've had since childhood. But that's my thing. So you can't be upset if you air it in a public forum and get some negative reponse. Some won't get it and some will. But if its something you're into really, don't be discouraged. Now with that said I've noticed that on these boards, just like real life, you're gonna have skeptics and people who ridicule. That's either because they A) don't and won't understand it, B) have a legitimate reason to question your authenticity because of some questionable info in your post, or C) get off on trying to prove their superior brain capacity. It is what it is.


----------



## babydave (Mar 21, 2007)

with this padding is there any websites that feature it?


----------



## sockratezz (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are some yahoo groups that might interest you:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pretending2bfat/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WomanPretendingToBeFat/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/fatwannabeclothspadding/

Those are just a few but they have links to other groups. There are quite a few groups some active some not. Damn you gotta love yahoo


----------



## HereticFA (Mar 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> My 73 inch hips won't fit in a size 26 jeans (need about 10 more inches on their best day), so first I'd like to know where you got them.
> 
> My waist is 56 or so inches - see above.
> 
> ...



I think you're confusing the 'fit' of clothes you'd wear on the street in public vs. something only appropriate for the bedroom (or fantasies). I know of one SSBBW who could squeeze her 78" bustline into a size 4X top. I know that _I_ reeally loved how it fit her, even though she couldn't have gone out in public dressed that way.

Someone like the OP just beginning their 'stuffing' will be enjoying the bedroom/fantasy aspect initially. Obviously they will have to get much, much larger clothes of they want to 'pass' in public as a fat person without looking like an idiot.


----------



## Elfcat (Mar 25, 2007)

I was never anywhere near as elaborate as all that. I stuffed a balloon under my shirt a couple times just with air in it when I was really young, in my house when no one was around to see it. I have to say though that even I can pick something right off. You say you bought punch balloons at the store that blow to 5 ft diameter. Surely you must mean something other than diameter, because that describes cloudbusters which I've only found from BalloonIdeas in Texas.


----------



## clynn (Mar 27, 2007)

You know, when I was 6 or 7 years old, my parents made me put on my dads jogging suit with one pillow strapped to my front and another to my back.

It was their homemade Halloween costume called the Fat Jogger. I was so embarrassed, I didn't go to any houses that year and had to bum candy off of my siblings.

That's the only time I've had unnatural bulges on my body. Hmm....I think that's when I started gaining weight, too.


----------



## swordchick (Mar 27, 2007)

So this is the beginning of your fat life....a fat jogger?


----------



## clynn (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah, Swordchick, you know I just thought of that when I was typing the story. It had never crossed my mind before that it might have been a catalyst of sorts. I am not embarassed anymore, of course, I don't even hide in the bathroom with my Little Debbie Snacks anymore, either.


----------

